# How do you sharpen a Wusthof Super Slicer?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just noticed that some of the edges are a little bent.  Looking for a little guidance here.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Kuan,

Not an easy DIY project.

You can "set" the teet on a reference plate by lying the knife flat on its face and pushing it up and down on its face -- as though you were flattening (which in a sense you are).  You don't want to remove any material or actually sharpen -- just straighten the teet.

Then you sharpen the scallops (which I believe are only sharpened on one side) between the teeth using a small round or half-round "slip".  This is one place those little, diamond rods people use for pocket knives (and shred the heck out of them) come in handy.

Some of the Chef's Choice machines can sharpen serrated blades, but IIRC they do a little too much remodeling to do a good job on wavy,  scalloped serrations like a Super. 

All in all, I think you're better off letting a pro do it.  

BDL


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well I thought you were the pro!  It cuts fine right now but I know it'll keep bothering me everytime I use it.  I'll get it fixed eventually.  I just have to find a pro.


----------

